# תרגול מביא לשלמות, לכן צריך להרבות בפתרון תרגילים



## flockhat

Hi guys,

The first part of תרגול מביא לשלמות, לכן צריך להרבות בפתרון תרגילים is obviously a loan translation from English and means "Practice makes perfect."

The second part literally means "That's why it is necessary to increase the solution of practices." What does that mean idiomatically?

Thanks again


----------



## Drink

"Therefore you need to solve more problems." or something like that.

I wouldn't call the first part a "loan translation" as that implies a word-for-word translation that may not have otherwise been idiomatic in Hebrew. In this case, it's translated idiomatically and not literally. Therefore, it's just a "translation" and not a "loan translation".


----------



## Abaye

I agree that this is likely to be a (somewhat clumsy) translation from English, which in turn may have got it from another language. Compare for example to the similar idea in Latin  _usus est magister optimus_.


----------



## amikama

I think תרגול מביא לשלמות _is _a loan translation. The original is an idiom in English, but תרגול מביא לשלמות is not a genuine Hebrew idiom; it was adopted from English. It can be thought of as a "foreign idiom" in Hebrew.

I can't think of an equivalent idiom in Hebrew that would be a good translation of "practice makes perfect".


----------



## Abaye

amikama said:


> I can't think of an equivalent idiom in Hebrew that would be a good translation of "practice makes perfect".


באמצע המאה הקודמת היו אומרים בצבא: "זיעה חוסכת דם", רעיון דומה.


----------



## amikama

Abaye said:


> באמצע המאה הקודמת היו אומרים בצבא: "זיעה חוסכת דם", רעיון דומה.


לא הכרתי את זה, אבל זה לא בדיוק אותו רעיון לדעתי. הביטוי אומר שאימונים בצבא יחסכו אבידות בנפש, וזה לא דומה לגמרי לביטוי האנגלי המקורי. חסר פה האלמנט של השלמות, של ההצטיינות.

אם כבר ביטויים צבאיים, אז "קשה באימונים, קל בקרב" יתאים יותר, למרות שגם הוא עדיין לא קרוב מספיק לביטוי המקורי.


----------



## Abaye

המשמעות של זיעה חוסכת דם בצבא הייתה בדיוק זה, דרבון של החיילים להתאמן שוב ושוב כדי שיהיו מוכנים ביום פקודה. לפחות זה מה שקראתי כילד, בלעתי ספרים על יחידה 101 והצנחנים.

מצד שני, אני רואה שמייחסים את הביטוי לארווין רומל (בגרמנית מן הסתם) אז אולי עדיף לא להתעסק עם זה.


----------



## Drink

amikama said:


> I think תרגול מביא לשלמות _is _a loan translation. The original is an idiom in English, but תרגול מביא לשלמות is not a genuine Hebrew idiom; it was adopted from English. It can be thought of as a "foreign idiom" in Hebrew.
> 
> I can't think of an equivalent idiom in Hebrew that would be a good translation of "practice makes perfect".


What I meant there was that "loan translation" is usually used to describe cases where the translation doesn't actually fit the grammar and usage of the language that well. For example, if it had been תרגול עושה מושלם, that would be a "loan translation", because Hebrew would have "loaned" the English phraseology. But תרגול מביא לשלמות is simply a "translation".


----------



## amikama

Well, maybe our definitions of loan translation are different. To me it's a loan translation because it preserves the basic idea and structure of the original phrase, even if it's not an exact word-for-word translation.


----------



## Ali Smith

Is תרגול מביא לשלמות pronounced _targil mevi l__i__shlamut _or _l__a__shlamut_ or _l__e__shlamut_?


----------



## Drink

תרגול - tirgul
לשלמות - lishlemut / leshlemut


----------

